# Kane County St. Charles...They&#039;re up!



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

Once again my early spot is in my own front yard.

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/wakolbinger/media/IMG_24291.mp4.html


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

&lt;a href=&quot;[/url]"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;[url=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/wakolbinger/media/IMG_24301.jpg.html][img][/url]" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

&lt;a href=&quot;[url=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/wakolbinger/media/IMG_24351.jpg.html][img][/url]"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;[url=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/wakolbinger/media/IMG_24351.jpg.html][img][/url]" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## boadicea423 (May 2, 2013)

Nice! I was out a few times in Kane and west DuPage and only found a couple. Going to try and get out after work as much as possible. Last year I was unemployed so I was in the woods constantly.


----------



## hunt4life (Feb 28, 2013)

Went out over the weekend in Dupage Nothing hopefuly any day now, going to head south (Plainfield area ) tommarow


----------



## jwantbeer (Oct 25, 2012)

SWEET ! Going out tonight after work. Thats a nice haul.


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

Went out after finding these in my yard to big patch of woods and walked for 5 miles. Lots of dead elms but didn't find a single one.


----------



## oaks6810 (May 6, 2013)

I walked around some woods today in Kane County. Found some other types but no Morels. :-? I guess my question would be if I am finding all these and no Morels, they just arn't out yet? Would finding these be a good sign of a good area for Morels?


----------



## oaks6810 (May 6, 2013)




----------



## oaks6810 (May 6, 2013)

Why can't I figure out how to post pics on here!  Anyway , I must of found 4 or 5 different types of mushroom/ fungi today, In large numbers too!! But No Morels!


----------

